# Want to know ur Internet speed?



## geek_rohit (Dec 24, 2004)

Alright have an Internet connection, but wondering what is ths speed u r getting, go to this link: *us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/default.asp
and find out. Also vote the result in this poll to find out the XPerience of all the other users.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 25, 2004)

This is what I got at that link :roll:


> File Not Found  (404)
> The page you are looking for is temporarily unavailable or no longer exists.
> Please check the URL again or look below for help.



Check out the URL please.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> This is what I got at that link :roll:
> 
> 
> > File Not Found  (404)
> ...


hey, me too got the same error....


----------



## vysakh (Dec 25, 2004)

the URL he posted was wrong because he added a comma (,) in the end


just remove the comma and try
*us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/default.asp


----------



## vysakh (Dec 25, 2004)

only 12.5


----------



## kl_ravi (Dec 25, 2004)

Your Internet Connection
Speed Results 

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  17.25 seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  69.6 Kbps 
(8.7 KBps)


----------



## imprince (Dec 25, 2004)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Alright have an Internet connection, but wondering what is ths speed u r getting, go to this link: *us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/default.asp,
> and find out. Also vote the result in this poll to find out the XPerience of all the other users.


9.6 Kbps   


this is da exect link
*us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/default.asp

best of luck


----------



## bhare ka tattoo (Dec 25, 2004)

same 9.6 here


----------



## go4inet (Dec 25, 2004)

82.6 kbps


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 26, 2004)

300.4 Kbps 
(37.55 KBps)  

sad...............


----------



## vysakh (Dec 26, 2004)

tried it again
quite happy with the results 

30.88 (3.86)


----------



## MiRaGe (Dec 26, 2004)

30.72 Kbps


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 26, 2004)

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  21.234 seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  56.48 Kbps 
(7.06 KBps)  

Is that OK.
Very average i guess..


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 26, 2004)

*Error Fixed!!*

Opps!!  
Sorry fellas. Added a comma in the end of the address. No wonder it wasn't working. Now I have fixed the error. So the link is fine now. Just click the link. And voila the truth about your internet connection.
The error is regreted. Thanx for notifying.
Geek_Rohit


----------



## theKonqueror (Dec 26, 2004)

*Speeeeeeeeed of i-net*

Guys, 
Speed of internet connection is depended on various factors, that include time of surfing, reliability of the host server, mode of connection etc. So testing your connection spped on particular site does not mean u will get the same speed throught the day on all sites.


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 27, 2004)

I connection is less than 56Kbps


----------



## kl_ravi (Dec 27, 2004)

I am posting the results once more....

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  11.32 seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

106 Kbps 
(13.25 KBps)


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2004)

Basically conqueror is rite, i recieved a speed of 27kbps but wud have been faster if done at nite n slower in noon....just coz it depends on my server traffic. anyways thanx for letting me know somthing abt my net speed.


----------



## din (Dec 27, 2004)

.

I am getting speed in the range of 40 - 60 kbps ( up / down )

ISP - Asianet Cable . Location - Vyttila ,Cochin , Kerala , India

*speedtest.dslreports.com is another good site to test speeds

Also , please write ur ISP name too when you post your speed


.


----------



## Ashis (Dec 28, 2004)

File Size:		150.005 KB 	
Time Elapsed:	46.719 seconds	

My Speed   25.68 Kbps 
My Speed  (3.21 KBps)

From today on, I am Dumping the Phone Line (Serious)


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 29, 2004)

MTNL Postpaid Dial Up(24880000) from Mumbai @ 5am. on Dec 29,2004
Motorola SM56 Modem on WinXP Running Maxthon on IE6

 File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  46.157 seconds 
Speed: 26 Kbps (3.25 KBps)  

 Check Out What I Got When I Did The Test on Firefox  


Your Internet Connection
Speed Results

File Size: 		NaN KB
Time Elapsed: 		NaN seconds

(NaN KBps)


----------



## Kratos (Dec 29, 2004)

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  3.828 seconds 


  313.52 Kbps 
(39.19 KBps)  


Damn it It had to be above 400 kbps. Anyways you cannot calculate the exact speed since it depends on the server location and specially traffic.


----------



## nicole2208 (Jan 13, 2005)

*my speed !!!!*

this is what i got it : -

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  1.64 seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  731.76 Kbps 
(91.47 KBps)


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: my speed !!!!*



			
				nicole2208 said:
			
		

> this is what i got it : -
> 
> File Size:  150.005 KB
> Time Elapsed:  1.64 seconds
> ...



Which connection?


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 13, 2005)

9.58 KBps


----------



## anispace (Jan 14, 2005)

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  35.551 seconds 


33.76 Kbps 
(4.22 KBps)


----------



## beaditya (Jan 14, 2005)

24kbps  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

